# 12 volt actuator



## patrickluft

can anyone tell me how to hook up a 2 wire 12 actuator to a joystick the joystick has 4 micro switches each having 3 terminals

Thanks
PAT


----------



## Cannuck-elhead

Well, right off the bat that sounds like a clear cut case of using a nuclear bomb to kill a fly, it'll work, but why do it?

The joystick you are talking about has the ability to operate 8 functions, 2 on each of 4 switches.

The actuator has 2 functions. Extend and retract.

All you need is just one 3-way switch to do the job. In electric terms it's called a "DPDT (double pole, double throw) center off momentary contact" switch. This is basically a 2 function 'joystick' switch. When you push it one way the actuator will extend, when you push it the other way it retracts and when you let go it stops.

It will have 6 terminals on the back, wire it up so that the 2 leads from the actuator connect to the center 2 terminals. Then wire the positive power supply to the lower left and upper right terminals, and the negative to the remaining (lower right & upper left) terminals.

Does your brain hurt yet? :dazed: 

Seriously, any problems give a shout, it's really not hard to do.


----------



## patrickluft

Thank you for your help i will wire this up this weekend
i am using the joystick to run 4 actuators on a small loader i am building 

thank you again

Pat


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Hey Pat, you gonna toss up some photos of your project? Always a bunch of curious eyes here!


----------



## chrpmaster

Welcome aboard Pat. I second the request for pics!

Andy


----------



## patrickluft

> _Originally posted by music in a bott _
> *Hey Pat, you gonna toss up some photos of your project? Always a bunch of curious eyes here! *



yes i plan on posting photos as i go i know have all the material i need to put it all together just got to get the time


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

We'll keep a look out for them!:crazysun:


----------



## kau

patrickluft said:


> Thank you for your help i will wire this up this weekend
> i am using the joystick to run 4 actuators on a small loader i am building
> 
> thank you again
> 
> Pat


Did you ever get pics? I would sure would like to see it.


----------



## patrickluft

*up date 12 volt actuators*



patrickluft said:


> can anyone tell me how to hook up a 2 wire 12 actuator to a joystick the joystick has 4 micro switches each having 3 terminals
> 
> Thanks
> PAT


up dateScoop to loader

I have a stone parking area that is about 50’ x 150’ that’s needs to be dressed up about 3 times per year I average 20 ton of 2B stone per year the first year I used a shovel wheelbarrow and a rake. This took me all weekends to spread

I purchased a manual scoop that I got on eBay for $100 this cut the time down to about 6 hours and with no back ach 

I then removed all of the manual controls and replaced them with 2 750 lbs electric actuators and pair or toggles switches on the dash this cut about 1 ½ hours off the time and made the work more enjoyable and dose a better job when I back blade with the down pressure 

I am in the process of making it into a high lift bucket 

I purchased a old1986 craftsman GT on eBay for $175 with a18Hp 3 speed manual transmission with the heavy duty rear that has the Hi & lo range I loaded the rear tires with 8 gallons of windshield deicer about 60 lbs each tire and keep a grader box on the rear of electric hitch that weights about 75 lbs and hangs about 2 ½ ‘behind the rear tires

The uprights and the arms of the loader are 2 ½ x 1 ½ x 3/16 tubing with bushings at the pivot points and they mount to the mounting brackets with gr8 bolts. The mounting brackets were made for me at a machine shop that are way over built for what I want it to do they made them out ½ plate .I attached then to the frame with 3 grade 8 bolts with a 3/16 plate on the inside of the frame. I made this type of mount so the cutting deck can be left on. I am using 2 1000lbs 18” lift actuators with the arms full up I can walk under the pivot point of the bucket I am 5’10” and I using a 750 lbs 8” throw actuator to dump and curl the bucket. The actuators run at about 1 ¼ “per second with no load and about ¾ “per second under full load and they are being controlled by a joy stick mounted in the dash. I know they are no wear as fast as hyd .but they are ½ the coast.
I am making a second mount that you will need to remove the cutting deck. It will be made of the same tubing as the main arms this will go under your feet it will be bolted to the frame with 2 ½ 3/16 angle iron with 3/16/ plate on the inside of the frame this will pull the bucket back about 10” closer to the tractor I have not mounted the original bucket yet and I am building a stronger and a little bigger bucket for it


----------



## danjr68

Where did you get the electric actuators?


----------



## patrickluft

*12 Volt Actuators*

I got these on Ebay there are 2 sellers one sells these used for 2 for around $140 and the other sell these new for $240 each


----------



## chrpmaster

Great project Patrick. I did something similar on my Gravely rider last summer. I had a front mounted snow plow and made a "clam shell" bucket that bolted on it. I had a smaller actuator (4" 400lb as I recall) that I used to open and close the clam shell. The tractor had hydraulics on it to lift the snow plow so I didn't have to mess with that. I moved over 30 yds of mulch to get ready for my oldest daughters graduation party that was delivered in big pile by a dump truck. It worked OK but I found the tractors hydraulics were not up to lifting that much weight. The actuator worked great though. 

I later found an older Sears suburban with a kwikway loader in good condition that I bought for around $950. I figured I would have that much in the materials if I built a loader plus it was already mounted and ready to go. Plus I am planning of selling Gravely to recoup some of my money since it is more valuable than the Sears and I don't need both.


----------

